# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  how many times do you handle your snake?

## reptiman93

i heard your only supposed to handle 15 minutes a week. but to be honest i handle mine probably daily. and it seems to want to be handled alot. i want to see how much everyone handles theres

----------


## takagari

where did you hear this from? another pet store rumor?

We handle ours when ever we see fit.

I think there was a poll on this a while back actually :Smile: 

If your snake stops eating then you should be concerned your over stressing him

My 2 cents

----------


## Jenn

There are tons of threads on this very interesting topic. Daily handling is fine. I would handle all mine daily if I had more time. That said, there is always going to be the occasional mean snake that just hates to be handled.

----------


## anendeloflorien

My understanding is that as long as the snake is healthy and not refusing food that handling, whether it's once a day, once a week or only on a monthly cleaning is not going to affect them. I would say as long as the snake is not out in a cold room for so long that they start getting really cold that it should be fine. But then I'm not exactly the expert on this type of thing and my BP is probably the easiest snake I've ever owned  :Very Happy:

----------


## reptiman93

my ball eats within ten seconds every time i put in my mouse. i just got a carpet two days ago.it refusing to eat. but i think it just needs time. but my ball loves being held. you can really tell

----------


## bigballs

how can you tell that your ball loves to be held?

----------


## reptiman93

i dunno. i think i can just tell if it likes to or not..

----------


## blackcrystal22

> my ball eats within ten seconds every time i put in my mouse. i just got a carpet two days ago.it refusing to eat. but i think it just needs time. but my ball loves being held. you can really tell


Snakes do not get enjoyment from being held. Handling is a very stressful thing and is usually not enjoyable.
However, a snake _can_ get accustomed to being held and not mind it. All of the signs that he enjoys it are probably opposite of what you think they are. Some snakes shouldn't be held as often because they get more stressed than others. It depends on the snake.

Holding daily is fine as long as you don't have him out for hours and you leave him be for 48 hours after feeding.
I usually handle my snakes a couple times a week. Some don't mind, some hate it. :]

----------

Baeboo43 (08-29-2016)

----------


## reptiman93

ok i understand now they dont like being held. doesnt hurt to believe though  :Very Happy:

----------


## gmcclurelssu

> Snakes do not get enjoyment from being held. Handling is a very stressful thing and is usually not enjoyable.
> However, a snake _can_ get accustomed to being held and not mind it. All of the signs that he enjoys it are probably opposite of what you think they are. Some snakes shouldn't be held as often because they get more stressed than others. It depends on the snake.
> 
> Holding daily is fine as long as you don't have him out for hours and you leave him be for 48 hours after feeding.
> I usually handle my snakes a couple times a week. Some don't mind, some hate it. :]


i would definantly agree with that.  when my guy is happily slithering around, i notice that he always eventually tries to go back in his tank or another hiding spot.  he's not necessarily stressed, but he dosn't mind the activity. 

as a side note, make sure you are watching them at all times, because while i was typing this, my bp thought he was an arboreal snake and climbed from my shoulders to the top of my computer chair, and fell off the chair while he was making his way down  :Surprised:

----------


## blackcrystal22

> ok i understand now they dont like being held. doesnt hurt to believe though


Of course not!  :Razz: 

To GMC:
Haha, they tend to do that a lot don't they.. it's good when they are out of a ball because then you know they are more relaxed, even if they are trying to get away.

----------


## gmcclurelssu

exactly, sometimes when i get him out, he just never un coils, so back he goes untill he is ready, usually a day or two later.  as long as you let the snake be a snake, its all good.

----------


## reptiman93

ya mine is never in a ball. it was for a day. but now it just likes to sit there for a minute. i love balls they are so calm :Very Happy:

----------


## kid_mustango02

And Santa Clause doesn't exist either by the way!!  All these scientific minds around here...sheeesh

Love is just a chemical induced feeling in the brain too right?  I think alcohol speeds it up.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> And Santa Clause doesn't exist either by the way!!  All these scientific minds around here...sheeesh
> 
> Love is just a chemical induced feeling in the brain too right?  I think alcohol speeds it up.


Uh, what?
Alcohol is a _depressant_. It doesn't speed anything up. It shuts down your brain. 
What does this have to do with anything? Please don't post off-topic things.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Snakes do not get enjoyment from being held.


i must argue this to a point...
i understand they may not get "enjoyment" out of being "_held_" but
exactly where does my 5 foot female JCP fit into this? i open up her cage, and first thing she does is clime up my arm, i never have to actually pick her up.. 

ponder it, not to be argumentative, but i do believe that snakes dont always get stressed out when being handled... my ball python for example, i have had him 3 years, if i set him down on the floor and sit down close to him, he comes over to me and climes up on my lap -- wouldnt you say this means he feels secure? seeing as he always finds a nice spot around my arm or leg to chill? i mean, im just trying to spark interesting debate/conversation..

just my $0.02

---also, im not saying that i handle them daily, i dont, only every couple days - tops once a week, sept the female JCP, i let her out just about every other night if not more...  :Wink:

----------


## blackcrystal22

> i must argue this to a point...
> i understand they may not get "enjoyment" out of being "_held_" but
> exactly where does my 5 foot female JCP fit into this? i open up her cage, and first thing she does is clime up my arm, i never have to actually pick her up.. 
> 
> ponder it, not to be argumentative, but i do believe that snakes dont always get stressed out when being handled... my ball python for example, i have had him 3 years, if i set him down on the floor and sit down close to him, he comes over to me and climes up on my lap -- wouldnt you say this means he feels secure? seeing as he always finds a nice spot around my arm or leg to chill? i mean, im just trying to spark interesting debate/conversation..
> 
> just my $0.02
> 
> ---also, im not saying that i handle them daily, i dont, only every couple days - tops once a week, sept the female JCP, i let her out just about every other night if not more...


Usually it is stressful, especially when the handler is inexperienced.
But like I said before, they get accustomed to not minding handling. They may enjoy your warmth, or your security sure, but can we really know? Probably not.
When your JCP climbs on your arm, it may be because he knows that when he gets to go out, he gets to slither around more and exercise and has associated this with handling, which naturally and instinctively is probably enjoyable.
Just my thoughts. :]

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Usually it is stressful, especially when the handler is inexperienced.
> But like I said before, they get accustomed to not minding handling. They may enjoy your warmth, or your security sure, but can we really know? Probably not.
> When your JCP climbs on your arm, it may be because he knows that when he gets to go out, he gets to slither around more and exercise and has associated this with handling, which naturally and instinctively is probably enjoyable.
> Just my thoughts. :]


true true  :Wink: 
even tho im sure she gets enough dang exercise when shes thudding around her cage at night lol!

and yes, your right, with someone inexperienced it can cause stress, although, i have learned how to read (most of) my snakes and how they act when they are in an uncomfortable situation... lol... its hard not to be able to when you feel their whole body tense up and they start trying to go up my shirt... ahha

----------


## kittyrodriguez

This is certainly a subject of great debate. I think as pet parents, we like to give our snakes human emotions. I know I do. But in all reality, no one knows what is going on in that mind of theirs. In my opinion, I think snakes can appreciate more than we give them credit for, and are most definitely more intelligent than some like to think. All of these opinions are just that, opinions. No one has learned to speak snake, no one has asked a snake "hey, do you like this?" Sure, it is easy to tell what they clearly don't like, and a good owner we can tell when they are unhealthy or stressed out. But other than that, who knows? I will continue to believe that our snakes like us, recognize us, and enjoy what we provide for them. And if that is your fancy, you should feel free to think that too. Remember that old saying about fish? Fish are yellow-brained and can feel no pain... Who ever asked a fish if something hurt? There are no absolutes in this world, and everyone has room to learn something. The most important thing is to make sure that your snake is happy as well, not just you.

----------

FaulerHund (10-02-2016),_oliverstwist_ (06-23-2009),Pip (07-15-2010),RockyTop (02-04-2010),_steveboos_ (12-13-2009),Vesta (09-09-2009)

----------


## reptiman93

everyones right. no one knows if the snake likes it or not. but i think a snake can trust you and feel secure. hey, maybe i am wrong but i feel trust just by some of the snakes actions

----------


## alyssa_lennon

I handle my bp once a week, usually when I change the substrate on the tub, and only for 15-20 minutes. To my mind, handling is for my own pleasure, not for the snake's, that is why I only take it out as little as possible. Perhaps I am wrong, perhaps they really enjoy being handled and my bp is just dying for me to take it out, but I doubt it  :ROFL: . My bp is always very relaxed, only goes out at night and eats like a champ, so I guess he's "happy" this way.

Just my two cents!

----------


## reptiman93

i know this is off topic. but did anyone here have a problem with switching their snake to f/t? i am about to switch mine. she is about 3 months old. eats within about ten seconds everytime i put live in. but if anyone has advice to make it easier, could you message me thanks  :Smile:

----------


## blackcrystal22

> i know this is off topic. but did anyone here have a problem with switching their snake to f/t? i am about to switch mine. she is about 3 months old. eats within about ten seconds everytime i put live in. but if anyone has advice to make it easier, could you message me thanks


Your hijacking this thread. If you have a question I suggest starting your own topic. This doesn't even have the slightest thing to do with this thread.

That post is virtually spam.

----------


## reptiman93

ok/ its my thread dude. so i hijacked my own thread.... ya know people could just be nice and answer a question. who cares if its off topic

----------

Anaconda6769 (09-07-2009),_dc4teg_ (07-02-2009),FaulerHund (10-02-2016),Pip (07-15-2010),RockyTop (02-04-2010),_steveboos_ (12-13-2009)

----------


## kid_mustango02

> Uh, what?
> Alcohol is a _depressant_. It doesn't speed anything up. It shuts down your brain. 
> What does this have to do with anything? Please don't post off-topic things.


nuff said...

----------


## blackcrystal22

> ok/ its my thread dude. so i hijacked my own thread.... ya know people could just be nice and answer a question. who cares if its off topic


First of all I'm not a 'dude'.
It doesn't matter if it's your thread or not, the point is organization.
If you have a question about f/t post a topic in a completely different section.

I wasn't being mean when I asked you to post a new topic, I was simply stating a fact. Your not going to get answers because that's not the question people expect to see when they come to this topic, so you would get a lot more conversation as well as answers in a new topic.

----------


## CRAZY

> i would definantly agree with that.  when my guy is happily slithering around, i notice that he always eventually tries to go back in his tank or another hiding spot.  he's not necessarily stressed, but he dosn't mind the activity. 
> 
> as a side note, make sure you are watching them at all times, because while i was typing this, my bp thought he was an arboreal snake and climbed from my shoulders to the top of my computer chair, and fell off the chair while he was making his way down


My snake always slithers around looking for a hiding spot, but never wants to go back in his tank.
 Quite often my snake climbs things and almost falls down, including my legs, my family's legs, chair legs, anything with legs, and he also tried to climb a tree covered in ants, but i stopped him before things got nasty.

----------


## CRAZY

I try to handle every night except 48 hours after feeding. I posted a thread like several months ago. I cant say he dislikes it and finds unenjoyable, because he neve wants to go back in his cage. Granted, I wouldn't like solitary confinement either, but still.
My  :twocents:

----------


## dmaricle

we hadle ours almost daily unless they just ate or are in shed. i feel that it keeps them from being aggressive.

----------


## abhorrent

I handle mine for 10-20 minutes on a daily basis (except for when in shed and a day or two after feeding).  After moving Ruth to a tub she seems to be a bit more calm during handling and really just wraps around my hand and flicks her tongue around for awhile, as opposed to slithering all over the place like she used to (could also just be her growing used to handling as well).

----------


## dadspets

I have around 50 snakes last count. Thats alot of snakes, big and small, but I spend anywere from 2 to 3 hrs. a night in my snake room. On the weekends w/ the kids we easily spend 3 to 4 hrs. Sat & Sun. My bearded dragon's are all in the house so they are handled often threw the week. My girls take care of our lizards for the most part.

----------


## reptiman93

i thought two snakes was alot of work. haha must be a packed house

----------


## OldHippie

Wow, it's interesting to see all the different opinions on a topic like this.  I've had my BP for three weeks now.  I've gotten to feed twice in the last week, which I consider appropriate because he's young, the pet store was only getting him to feed on pinks every other week, and I'm feeding pinks (on their recommendation).  He first fed for me Tuesday of last week, then again today, both times with a good strong strike.  Yes, it took a while to get his interest, but then he was ON it!  

I've definitely seen a difference in my snake's behavior about handling since I first acquired him.  He wasn't overly shy when I first got him - I handled him at the pet store and was positively impressed by how he relaxed as I held and stroked him.  When he first came home, I gave him a lot of space and time.  After a few days, I started handling him - as much as anything because I needed to clean his enclosure! - and I had the same experience as at the store: first a ball, then a relaxed snake.  

Now, I will take him out of the enclosure when he's out of his hide and when I have time (he's out a lot in the morning, when I'm getting ready for work!).  I spend ten to fifteen minutes with him, and he explores up my arms, around the space where we're sitting (at the desk in my office) and generally seems comfortable with all of it.  

Do I know how he feels about it?  Of course not.  I'm not a snake, and I can't do a Vulcan mind meld with him, either.  But he is not demonstrating behaviors that suggest he is avoiding the situation or responding to a threat associated with handling.  Moreover, I handled him this morning for a while, and fed him this evening.  It doesn't appear to be traumatizing him too badly.   :Smile: 

A newbie's opinion, for what it's worth....

----------


## dsirkle

> Wow, it's interesting to see all the different opinions on a topic like this.  I've had my BP for three weeks now.  I've gotten to feed twice in the last week, which I consider appropriate because he's young, the pet store was only getting him to feed on pinks every other week, and I'm feeding pinks (on their recommendation).  He first fed for me Tuesday of last week, then again today, both times with a good strong strike.  Yes, it took a while to get his interest, but then he was ON it!  
> 
> I've definitely seen a difference in my snake's behavior about handling since I first acquired him.  He wasn't overly shy when I first got him - I handled him at the pet store and was positively impressed by how he relaxed as I held and stroked him.  When he first came home, I gave him a lot of space and time.  After a few days, I started handling him - as much as anything because I needed to clean his enclosure! - and I had the same experience as at the store: first a ball, then a relaxed snake.  
> 
> Now, I will take him out of the enclosure when he's out of his hide and when I have time (he's out a lot in the morning, when I'm getting ready for work!).  I spend ten to fifteen minutes with him, and he explores up my arms, around the space where we're sitting (at the desk in my office) and generally seems comfortable with all of it.  
> 
> Do I know how he feels about it?  Of course not.  I'm not a snake, and I can't do a Vulcan mind meld with him, either.  But he is not demonstrating behaviors that suggest he is avoiding the situation or responding to a threat associated with handling.  Moreover, I handled him this morning for a while, and fed him this evening.  It doesn't appear to be traumatizing him too badly.  
> 
> A newbie's opinion, for what it's worth....


You may be feeding your snake too small of prey. I don't know the age or size of your snake, but I recently obtained a baby that had only 2 meals before I got her and I started her off with young mice that are past the hopper stage every 5 days. As you only have made a few posts I will mention that there are care sheets that you can click on that are located in the upper left corner of the main page of this site. Have fun with your snake!

----------


## RoyalGuardian

I handle my Kyros when ever I get the chance and when he is in the mood. He is a pretty sweet little guy. I can hold him and inspect him even when he is shedding! ( I only hold him during shedding when I have to clean out his cage, which I do 2 days after a meal( cause of the blood), and every time he poops) I take Kyros everywhere with me. There is nothing like the sound of people saying " is that a real snake? Does it bite?  do they make good pets?" I LOVE educating people about Ball pythons. My favorite part of the day is when someone earlier on in the day says " Ew keep that thing away from me!" then later on saying " I want a ball python they arn't gross at all they are really sweet and fun to hold!"  Melts my heart! Yay for Snakes!

----------


## JakeThaSnake

I handle my snakes everyday. The only days i dont handle them is after the eat or when they are shedding. Other than that i like to handle them everyday or any free time i get!

----------


## Aaron85

i also handle my snake everyday, it doesnt seem to mind being handled at all, he just stays around my neck, i will not handle it after feeding though.

----------


## IguanaMama

I am new to ball pythons, but not new to snakes or other animals.  I LOVE my new baby.  I handle him every day except for the two days post feeding.  And, now that he's in shed, I'll leave him alone.

When I first got him, he would ball up when I picked him up, but not now.  I think he recognizes my scent and realizes that I'm not going to eat him as I would have by now.  Maybe he doesn't "enjoy" being held, but he certainly doesn't seem stressed about it.  I am warm and soft, what could be bad about that.  My iguana used to climb in bed with me and cuddle up.  I didn't delude myself into thinking he loved me, but he sure did like my warmth and softness.  I don't think men are any different.  I'm mean, often ill-tempered and sarcastic, but attractive to men none the less.  Warm and soft goes a long way at every level of the animal kingdom.

----------


## Samuel

I wouldn't say I handle them too often, but I disturb them almost daily.  Really short period usually, take them out, check them over .. and put them back (the usual shed and feeding precautions obviously).

It give them a little interaction, I get to see how they are doing, and check their enclosure to see if I need to take any further action.

----------


## mainbutter

after having my snake long enough to give her a meal and then let her chill for more than 48 hrs, i took her out this evening  :Smile: 

i plan on taking her out daily except during shed and after feedings

----------


## shadi11

Most of ours get handled a couple times a week. once for cage cleanings and once just because... with 40+ snakes, 20+ geckos, 6 beardeds and 2 rankin dragons, plus work. it is tough to fit snake handling in to every day. There are some that do get handled more than others though :Wink:

----------


## TooManyToys

I usually only handle my snakes at cage cleaning time, and of course for the occasional "show off" to a friend  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lunawf

ok so i handle my baby ball once a week...about 48 hours after feeding...the other 2 i have only handled twice when i brought them home and when i moved them in to their new tubs.....one seams stressed and the other...i just get an aggressive vib from him....now i am an inexperinced handler...so i have one question....what is the best way to actualy hold them?......and where is the most likly place to get bit?

----------


## Lateralus_Love

I hold all of my snakes on a regular basis, generally switching between snakes per day, besides the obvious post-feeding time and shedding. They all get equal attention. So I guess each snake is handled at least two or three times a week. I personally believe they like me handling them. Whenever I open their enclosures they generally start heading towards me, they tend to go straight around my neck and rest on my shoulders or head. The only times they ever roll into a ball on me is if they fall asleep on me and I move them to put them back in their tanks (Most likely reason they ball up is because I woke them up and they're like, "Dubs tee eff mate!") If there are times where I open their tanks and they move away from me or slide back into their hides, I know they don't feel like coming out so I leave them alone. Other than that, they seem to enjoy the time out, the warmth I provide, and the exercise they may get if they don't fall asleep on me =P




> ok so i handle my baby ball once a week...about 48 hours after feeding...the other 2 i have only handled twice when i brought them home and when i moved them in to their new tubs.....one seams stressed and the other...i just get an aggressive vib from him....now i am an inexperinced handler...so i have one question....what is the best way to actualy hold them?......and where is the most likly place to get bit?


it sounds like you just got your other two snakes..? if so, give them about a week to acclimate themselves to their new surroundings, new sounds, new smells etc before handling them. they're most likely stressed from the move. there really is no best way to hold a snake other than support the majority of their body, and they generally find somewhere to wrap their tails around while they explore your body. don't just hold them with one finger or hand depending on how big they are, it could hurt their tummies with all their weight supported by such a small area. my boa always wraps her tail around my bra straps and wraps around my neck while resting her head on top of my hair. my adult ball python usually wraps all around my neck and hangs down on my chest, and both of my baby bp's generally wrap their tails around my wrist or fingers and wander around, or slide up my arms and wrap up in my hair.

----------


## Lunawf

> it sounds like you just got your other two snakes..? if so, give them about a week to acclimate themselves to their new surroundings, new sounds, new smells etc before handling them. they're most likely stressed from the move. there really is no best way to hold a snake other than support the majority of their body, and they generally find somewhere to wrap their tails around while they explore your body. don't just hold them with one finger or hand depending on how big they are, it could hurt their tummies with all their weight supported by such a small area. my boa always wraps her tail around my bra straps and wraps around my neck while resting her head on top of my hair. my adult ball python usually wraps all around my neck and hangs down on my chest, and both of my baby bp's generally wrap their tails around my wrist or fingers and wander around, or slide up my arms and wrap up in my hair.


yes i did get get the 2, they are about 2 years old...and are about 2 feet long may be a little longer....they are about as big around as a young rat at the fattest part of their bodies, they have what i think is retained eyecaps...so i dont know how well they can see...and i dont think they were well taken care of...i just dont want to stress them by holding them...and now that they have been moved twice in the same week i think that the one is agitated and stressed a little more...i dont plan on try to handle them for a little while longer.

----------


## Lateralus_Love

Yea just let them rest up for a while. Try not to keep them in a high traffic area where people will be walking past them often throughout the day. When did they last shed? Because it may not be retained eyecaps, he may be getting ready to shed again. If they are retained eyecaps though, don't worry about them; they should come off at the next shedding. They should feel better within a week or two without any stress from being handled =]

----------


## mainbutter

When I had my corn snake, I'd handle her on a daily basis (excluding shedding/feeding etc), and after having had my ball python for a few weeks it sure looks like it'll be the same for her too  :Very Happy: 

There's something quite comforting to just sit on my futon and watch tv with this scaly girl wrapped around my wrist or sitting on my shoulder.. apparently a favorite spot for her.

She has a very different personality than my corn snake did.  My corn had this funny idea that crawling inside people's shirts was just the best thing ever and where she wanted to be.  I didn't mind, but if I ever had company over and they were interested in holding her, sometimes she'd give them a little surprise  :Very Happy:   Alice is more content with checking out the area, finding something comfortable and just hanging out.

----------


## Lunawf

> Yea just let them rest up for a while. Try not to keep them in a high traffic area where people will be walking past them often throughout the day. When did they last shed? Because it may not be retained eyecaps, he may be getting ready to shed again. If they are retained eyecaps though, don't worry about them; they should come off at the next shedding. They should feel better within a week or two without any stress from being handled =]


i dont know when they said last...and the guy i got them from does not seam to remember.  Dont think he paid that much attention to them as he made it out to be...or handled them as much as he said either.  I have not messed with them in a few days

----------


## CRAZY

Good old Hercules can take anything. Quite often, I'll put him down on a table and he will figure out that he can slide down it like a fire pole, he did it one time, released tension just a bit to soon, and landed on his head, not that hard, but on his head all the same. He just continued slithering around like he didn't even notice. Also one time he went all or nothing and just slithered off that table like there was no tomorrow. Luckily it was on carpet and he didn't seem to hurt. I kept my I on him for several weeks afterwards, but he wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary. Sometimes when I go to take him out, he thinks I'm food and waits, all it really takes is a droplet to the nose and he knows its me. I try to handle him a couple times a week, because he is very restless. Sometimes, right after feeding him, he'll be crawling around inside his cage, (that's right I said crawling, watcha gonna do about it?) trying to get out. He is a cute little guy.

----------


## reaxion07

Mine tried to eat me once...I had been handling the rats, and washed up and everything.  Guess I missed a spot.  Took out my BP to clean his tank, feel something soft, look down, and he's got his mouth wide open trying to swallow my forearm  :Surprised:   He realized I wasn't a rat, and went on his merry way up my arm, haha.  I figured he didn't bite me, because it felt nothing like his bites do.

----------


## Debbienflorida

I handle them just prior to feeding and then about 4 days after feeding and 3 days after for the boas. I like to handle the boas before they are hungry again, they have a strong feeding response and I think that 3 days prevents them biting me mistakenly. They are a litlle different dispo than the balls. THey are all pretty laid back, either I lucked out 4 times or I am handling them enough to keep them happy. I mainly handle them for health checks, long enough to feel thier body and look at them from head to tail for any abnormalities and I try to get their weight regularly. I mostly keep their stats on a big calendar since I only have 4 snakes. I think a weekly weight is a good weigh to check health but if I miss a week when they are not holding still then it isn't as big a deal than it is to miss a month;ly or bi-monthly.

----------


## Debbienflorida

> Good old Hercules can take anything. Quite often, I'll put him down on a table and he will figure out that he can slide down it like a fire pole, he did it one time, released tension just a bit to soon, and landed on his head, not that hard, but on his head all the same. He just continued slithering around like he didn't even notice. Also one time he went all or nothing and just slithered off that table like there was no tomorrow. Luckily it was on carpet and he didn't seem to hurt. I kept my I on him for several weeks afterwards, but he wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary.



Personally, I would try to prevent the falling, eventully he will get hurt. An extra tub is where mine spend time during cleaning. I keep them as secure in a temp container as I do in the regular home.   :Smile:

----------


## wilwarin712

I've only had my little girl a couple of days now, but I was told that it's good to handle them every day, and that they get good heat from our bodies. I try to handle her at least 30 min every day (I won't lie, I enjoy it  :Smile:  ). I know it's stressful for her, but eventually maybe she'll be ok with it and even enjoy it?

----------


## RoyalGuardian

> I've only had my little girl a couple of days now, but I was told that it's good to handle them every day, and that they get good heat from our bodies. I try to handle her at least 30 min every day (I won't lie, I enjoy it  ). I know it's stressful for her, but eventually maybe she'll be ok with it and even enjoy it?


I wouldn't handle your ball python for atleast a week after you get them. I let my ball pythons alone for 2 weeks when I got them

----------


## xtn

everyday for me except feeding day

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Daily!!  :Very Happy:  I love her too much. I get so antsy when she's in shed or has recently eaten.

Spread the love.  :Group Hug:

----------


## instinct27

~ 5 times a week. The 2 days are for when I feed and let him digest.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I handle my snake a few days a week.  I leave him alone for 48 hours after a feeding and I do not handle him while he is in shed.

----------


## sokar

people i belive that unless your ball is not eating,hissing,or fighting to get away then hold your snake as much as you like i say 20 min a day.....

----------


## llovelace

I handle Neemo daily, I can't help it, he loves chillaxin on my chest and it kills me to have to wait the 2-3 days after feeding to hold him again

----------


## 8Ball

I've had my guy for almost two weeks. If I look in the tank and he's cruising around looking for an out then I open the tank and wait for him to start coming out then I extend an arm and let him slither on up. He hangs out on my shoulder. Sometimes he rests on my head. Sometimes he likes to check out the room. Sometimes when I go to put him back in the tank he doesn't want to go back in. I might be wrong but I find it hard to believe that he doesn't like to be picked up. He's full grown and the breeder that I got him from told me that he is exceptionally friendly. It may be true that we project human feelings on them to make ourselves feel that they want to be held for warmth, exercise, or comfort. Since I cannot be sure I introduce choice into the equation. If he wants out I let him out. If he doesn't want back in then I keep him out for a little while longer. So far I don't see any stress in him so I'll continue this method as long as he seems cool with it.  :Cool:

----------


## JamieLynn

I hold mine as often as possible. Not every day, but most days. I let her go for a couple days after feeding. She acts the same weather she is in shed or not, but normaly I'll give her most of her shed to rest. If I was not worried about stressing her out she would never go back in her cage. In 30 days I will have had her for 1year. I'm so glad I got her. She has never balled up on me. The day I picked her out she was slithering up my arm, and my husband's arm too. The only time she has really balled up was when I took her to the vet, and he was messing around with her, I could tell she didn't like it, but who would. Ever since she has been my buddy, I don't let her up on my shoulders though, or else I have to listen to my husband go on a rant about being choked. 
but yah handle as much as possible.

----------


## TheMolenater2

I handle mine once or twice(maximum) daily. I think that if you handle them more often they will become more used to you and docile.

----------


## jsschrei

I try to handle them at least once a week, but I have 26 BP, so it is getting difficult. I love every one of them. They are just as much our "pets" as our dogs and cats are. I am only 5'2" tall, so I thing the ones in the lower tubs of the racks get handled more than the ones in the top tubs  :Razz: .

----------


## jackh

i guess this mostly depends upon the individual snake but how much handling is too much? i really dont want to get a ball and handle it to death if you know what i mean. after it has acclimated and tamed down pretty well, can i take it out and just hold it while i watch tv or something for example?

----------


## scutechute

Most of my snakes seem to enjoy not being around me, or being touched by me, or being looked-at by me.  So i try to leave them be as much as possible.

If i think one is getting a little weird or agressive when I go in to change water and clean up, then I'll try to handle that one a bit more....i'm mainly talking about my MBK here.  He's a punk sometimes.

I handle my ball python, rosy boa and bullsnake the most.  These particular snakes seem not to get stressed out (they don't squirm around and start breathing fast).  Also, my bullsnake and bp are my biggest snakes so far.  I'd like to keep _my_ "big ones" handleable.  And the rosy is a freaking sweetheart.  I sincerely believe he enjoys being outside his cage more than any of the other snakes i own.

----------


## Darkice

Most of mine get handled weekly. But i notice my balls get stressed out after a little while. My redtailed boas i can hold all day long. If i pull the lid off their enclosure they will come right up to me and try to get picked up. Sometimes i feel bad that i cant hold them like when im just there to change out the water. I put the lid back on and they just stare at me like "Why daddy? Why wont you hold me?"
But my balls want to get away and explore if i take them out. They are upwardly mobile dudes.

----------


## blushingball419

It depends on the week...but I usually handle both my ball and my corn several times a week, whenever I can. Some weeks I try to handle them every day. The only day I don't handle Karma is the day before she eats, because the few times I have she refused her food. Weird how every snake has their own little preferences as far as that goes.

----------


## blushingball419

> Sometimes i feel bad that i cant hold them like when im just there to change out the water. I put the lid back on and they just stare at me like "Why daddy? Why wont you hold me?"
> But my balls want to get away and explore if i take them out. They are upwardly mobile dudes.



That's exactly the look Karma gives me sometimes and I always feel really bad so I usually end up picking her up anyway  :Razz:  She's my baby  :Love:  Interesting that you say your pythons seem to get stressed more easily. I guess every snake is different because Karma loves being out. The whole reason I bought her was that she was the only baby ball in the cage at the pet store that crawled right out onto my hand and sat there. Sometimes when I take her out she just lays on me for hours. The only time she seems a little stressed is when she's about to shed...but other than that she always seems to love being out  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hardwikk

You should've made the thread title "how many times do you handle your *Ball Python*" since I just instinctively voted because of the title. 

Well, anyway, if you're curious, I try to handle both my snakes (a Hogger and a KSB) every day for 15 minutes (but not within 24 hours of feeding).

----------


## southb

I handle my snake nightly  :Very Happy:

----------


## angie7

> but my ball loves being held. you can really tell


that's so weird b/c I swear my normal loves it too! The other 2 you can almost tell tolerate it, the spider is not too keen on being held and the pastel is okay with it but would rather slither on the floor. My normal will climb all over you. She refuses to go back in her enclosure, you almost have to force her  :Very Happy:  I don't know if they like it or not, but she seems too.

We handle ours at least every other day but don't 2 days before a feed and 2-3 days afterwards.

----------


## MikeG

> We handle ours at least every other day *but don't 2 days before a feed* and 2-3 days afterwards.


don't mean to thread jack...but why?

----------


## angie7

> don't mean to thread jack...but why?


Don't want any undue stress.

----------


## Malpaso

probably this is good topic to discuss this:

Many people say snakes doesn't like handling... that's why I do not understand why is my BP able to lie for hour or even more just like this:



or even this:



no snapshots!!! that is exactly how is she able to stay for long time... why when she is not enjoying it?

----------


## zackw419

> probably this is good topic to discuss this:
> 
> Many people say snakes doesn't like handling... that's why I do not understand why is my BP able to lie for hour or even more just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> or even this:
> 
> 
> ...


Its not that they hate it. Its just they aren't used to it. It isn't their comfort zone and it never will be. But, like mine and probably many others, it looks like you bp likes the warmth of your hand, and the way your hand is cuped around its body. Like a warm hide. But they will always prefer to not be handled, due to their nature. Remember these guys are wild animal.

----------


## BeastMaster

> probably this is good topic to discuss this:
> 
> Many people say snakes doesn't like handling... that's why I do not understand why is my BP able to lie for hour or even more just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> or even this:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great looking snake!  :Good Job:

----------


## tims balls

I try to handle all of my snakes at least every other day. I hate getting bit, and the more they get handled, the more they get used to being picked up. Well, most of them anyway. I do have 2 females that are half pit-bull if you ask me. I think they bite just for fun  :Taz:

----------


## Blizzarddude

Handle every day that Im home, otherwise their left to themselves.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Beast

I handle my BP fairly often, nearly every day.

Pretty much anytime that I see him moving around his enclosure, or trying to find a way out I'll take him out for a while.

----------


## ricky5042

I get mine out almost every evening except after feeding i give them48 hours
out of the 7 i have they all have there own personality some will sit in my hand or on my arm while im on the computor and some will keep mooching about and wont keep still none of them seem to be stressed infact there all more than willing to come out when i let them.

Rick

----------


## NeGum

My normal and Pastel love to be taken out, i handle them about 1 every other day. As for my cinny, well he is a different story. He rarely likes to come out and is always seems to get a little stressed at the situation, so i only get him out about once a week.

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

I handle all my animals more than 3 times a week depending on my schedule.

On the subject of if the enjoy handling...

Sometimes when I pet my gf's leopard gecko she arches her back like a cat or dog would when they are enjoying a good pet. My red tail will also do it on occasion. So they must like some contact with us but like it was said before, we don't know how they think so I guess we will forever wonder.  :Confused: 

I know for sure 1 of my snakes doesn't care for handling. My banana king always acts calm for about 5 mins then goes for my pinkie finger :Surprised: . lol

----------


## Tempo1889

Yeah I heard that also about 15 minutes a week think I read it in one of my books.  I also asked the guy I bought the snake from who works in a pet store and he had a puzzled look on his face and said he never heard of anything like that.  That seems to be a common problem you get 100 different answers to one question and very few if any are the same so your left to wing it and take your chances.

----------


## Denial

I dont really handle mine all that often. Most of mine are larger snakes so handling them once they get a certain size kind of becomes a pain. I clean cages at least once a week so they get pulled out once a week and put in a rubbermaid. If they are shedding ill soak them in the tub and usually once a month ill let them stroll through the house just to get some excersize out of the cage. But I could not actually go in there and handle each indivdual snake I own every day. My back would go out. It hurts pulling chloe out of a 6 foot vision thats on the bottom. lol. Ill handle my balls more and my baby burms just because its easier. But all my big ones are hook trained and Ill usually pet them when I refill there water bowls. There are exceptioins to that though I do not pet any of my retics in there cage and one or two of my burms in there cage just because they have CRAZY feeding responses so if they dont see the hook there are ready to go lol. But Ive went a long periods of time before not actually interacting with some of my snakes and Ive never noticed them getting an attitude because of that or anything. In my experience lizards become ill if you dont handle them alot. I bought a bearded dragon for my son and he loved it for a few weeks but then he didnt really bother with him anymore and I gave it food and water and cleaned its cage but I didnt really have time to interact with it and take care of all the snakes also so I just never messed with it. And after a few weeks he became alil monster. But I can sit there with my burms and not mess with them for months other then cleaning there cage, feeding, and watering and 3 months later get them out and handle them and they will be fine. I mean they hiss but most of my burms hiss I believe I have 3 that dont. Just my 2 cents sorry I wrote a page lol

----------


## ChristinaP

When we got Jake, we handled him daily, and it took 3 weeks for him for feed.  We haven't handled him since because we waited for 4 successful feeds, and now he's in shedding mode.  Once he finishes shedding and I clean his set-up I will get him out once a week and see how he handles that.

----------


## Tempo1889

I have a ball python going through shed I think right now his eyes got grey then white as white can be now back to grey yet no skin has come off.  I handled him a bit this morning and tried to soak him and I am convinced that I have the only BP on the planet who is hydrophobic.  He looks at me when I put him in the sink as if to say "What the hell do you think your doing?"  Then he high tail's it out of the sink fast as he can dont know why though.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I think this was covered in your other thread mentioning this but just in case.  :Smile: 

They go blue then clear up a couple of days ( aproximately ) before they actually shed.

You shouldn't try and soak them at this stage as it can actually make the shed worse not better.

Just get the humidity into the 60-60% range and leave the poor snake in peace.  :Razz: 

If the shed does turn out to be a bad one then soaking afterwards can help by softening the old skin but you always have to make sure the water temperature is around 80-84f - if the water feels hot to you it is far too hot for your snake.

Generally during the shed cycle the snakes prefer to left alone and spend most of the time hiding.


dr del

----------


## Tempo1889

yeah thanks he did shed last night as I have mentioned in the past this is the first snake I ever owned so everything he goes through is the first time I have ever gone through it myself.  Now that I have experienced his shed cycle I am better prepared for the next one.  Only reason I touched him at all was because he hadn't moved for about three days and I started to wonder if he was still among the living.  Like I said before now I know what to expect for next time.  Thanks

----------


## harm286

> snakes do not get enjoyment from being held. Handling is a very stressful thing and is usually not enjoyable.
> However, a snake _can_ get accustomed to being held and not mind it. All of the signs that he enjoys it are probably opposite of what you think they are. Some snakes shouldn't be held as often because they get more stressed than others. It depends on the snake.
> 
> Holding daily is fine as long as you don't have him out for hours and you leave him be for 48 hours after feeding.
> I usually handle my snakes a couple times a week. Some don't mind, some hate it. :]





> ok i understand now they dont like being held. Doesnt hurt to believe though :d



some people really just are tuff dont kare about peoples feeling towards animals or what you believe in .... Wow .... But im wit u man keep believing though cause i do :Smile:

----------


## psycho

> i heard your only supposed to handle 15 minutes a week. but to be honest i handle mine probably daily. and it seems to want to be handled alot. i want to see how much everyone handles theres


You can handle them more than 15 minutes a week...i handle mine like an hour or so a couple of times a week...if it doesn't skip a meal...keep increasing the time like by 5 min more...and so on and so on....

----------


## RoyalGuardian

Well if your snakes don't enjoy being handled then your doing something wrong. I don't know bout you but my snakes are actually quite cuddly with me.  I get them out and play with them everyday (mood/eating/shedding permitting) but even in shed my babies have no issues with being fussed over or carried around. I take my snakes to the mall, out on walks, when I go fishing, hiking.. well basically whenever its warm outside they go with me. I have a very close bond with my snakes. I can tell when they are anxious or nervous and I know when its too much for them to handle. they say snakes lack the ability to love and I say that humans lack the ability to relate. Trust is love ya know. And love is trust.

----------


## Tempo1889

You take them to the mall?  Wouldn't they kick you out for that?  I would take mine but I am afraid he may bite me and I drop him and there goes my snake.  I have never been bit by him before but then again he has never been around hundreds of people before either.  I would be careful with that cause suppose he bites someone else then you are involved in those dreded words LAWSUIT.

----------


## t6venom

i handle my 2 BP's everyday and they are "OK" with it  they are just 4 weeks old but , they do well with it all the same

----------


## MarkS

I handle mine about once a week when I clean cages and check water. I've got over a hundred snakes so I don't have the time to give a lot to each individual. The snakes don't seem to mind.

I really would like to discourage anyone from taking their snakes out to the mall or on walks in public places.  That's just asking for trouble. Sure, people may do this with their dogs but that's beside the point.  There are enough people out there with snake phobias that this would be a real good way to get new municipal rules and regulations passed that would not do our hobby any good.

----------


## Derteufel

Pretty much everyday except 1.5 - 2 days after eating. Hes a baby and is shedding often so I just hve to judge his mood.  

He seems to be more comfortable around certain people than others. And if I had to answer, Id say they can to some degree learn people.

----------


## harm286

i say when you kan ... 3 times a week or less take him.
As far as where you take him thats your biz
dont let no one tell you nothin 

ive seen big time breeders have problems with snakes that aren't handle at all i live with one and it bites at air for no reason

----------


## rynpckrd

I handle Atticus daily.

However, it's worth noting that yesterday was the very first time she has ever snapped at me, but I attribute that to the fact that she was handled a LOT over the weekend by multiple people (I should have known better of course).

----------


## Laura

We handle ours daily for about 10-15 minutes (except for at least a day or a bit more after feeding and while he's in molt). He seems to really enjoy getting out and being handled.

----------


## amaurer2

My BP believes he's arboreal.  He climbs as much as he possibly can.  He likes to kill and eat from the vine that is in his enclosure.  As a matter of fact, I'm convinced that he has a multiple personality disorder.  He switches between green tree python, water moccasin and ball python.  LOL

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

Not daily, but at least weekly, usually, though the new baby slowed that in recent months.

----------


## a2timmann

My Ball knows when the top of his cage is open and all I have to do is stick my hand half way in and he starts clibming my arm out of the cage.  Does this sound like a Snake that doesn't want to be handled?  Or do you think that this is his way of thinking escape?!

----------

_Qetu_ (06-26-2009)

----------


## a2timmann

I have been reading these forums for the past couple of years and the "experts" say that snakes don't do this and they don't do that, they don't feel this and they don't feel that.  Who's to say?  Has it been proven?  Have there been actual studies?  Who's to say one snake doesn't search for attention while another wants to hide?  Just thinking out loud.

----------

_Qetu_ (06-26-2009)

----------


## Qetu

> I have been reading these forums for the past couple of years and the "experts" say that snakes don't do this and they don't do that, they don't feel this and they don't feel that.  Who's to say?  Has it been proven?  Have there been actual studies?  Who's to say one snake doesn't search for attention while another wants to hide?  Just thinking out loud.





> My Ball knows when the top of his cage is open and all I have to do is stick my hand half way in and he starts clibming my arm out of the cage.  Does this sound like a Snake that doesn't want to be handled?  Or do you think that this is his way of thinking escape?!


hmmmm i like the way you think. good point. maybe someone has an answer though. idk.

----------


## a2timmann

One of my ball's also lays with his neck and head out of his hide 75% of the time.  Is he spying on me?  He's definetly not shy!  If I go to move something within his enclosure he doesn't flinch.  He'll continue to look at what I am doing while still with his head out of his hide and just observing everything.  Is this behavior normal?

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

> My understanding is that as long as the snake is healthy and not refusing food that handling, whether it's once a day, once a week or only on a monthly cleaning is not going to affect them.


If you are only cleaning monthly...that is a problem, lol.

My guys get handled several times a week, when their cages are cleaned, and they are also weighed occasionally.  Some animals that seem to need extra attention will be taken out and held for a while until they relax and begin to explore, to help tame them.  We do this mostly in the summer when the temps are warmer out of their cages.

----------


## accidental777

I haven't gotten to yet, other than taking them out of their shipping bag :-(

----------


## DVS1

Now that I'm getting older I find myself handling it much more often :Surprised: ...oh wait any time they need the tub cleaned.

----------


## rareballer

> i love balls they are so calm


lol :ROFL:

----------


## americangypsy

Some I handle a couple times a week while I am wondering around the house or on the computer. Others I handle once a week . Then there are some that I just handle when I clean their tubs they just seem to like being left alone .So until they feel more comfortable I just leave them be. :Cool:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I agree that they dont actually get enjoyment from being handled. They can become use to it tho. They can also get use to your scent and they will know you are not a threat. My BP's never really calm down when they are out of their enclosures. They think its their time to explore and make an escape. Looking for a crevice to hide in. These are actually signs of stress or of not wanting to be out in the open..

On the other hand. I use to have a burmese that would curl up in my lap and just stay there until i put him back in his cage. Some days i would take him outside draped around my neck and shoulders and he would just stay there. Not even move except to turn his head and look around. He was very comfortable with being handled and very calm. He was like this at 1 foot long as well as when he reached over 8 feet when i had re-home him. 

BP's are such naturally shy and nocturnal snakes, they rarely exibit this calm behaviour if they are out of their enclosure.

----------


## Thebeastwithinyou

> I agree that they dont actually get enjoyment from being handled. They can become use to it tho. They can also get use to your scent and they will know you are not a threat. My BP's never really calm down when they are out of their enclosures. They think its their time to explore and make an escape. Looking for a crevice to hide in. These are actually signs of stress or of not wanting to be out in the open..
> 
> On the other hand. I use to have a burmese that would curl up in my lap and just stay there until i put him back in his cage. Some days i would take him outside draped around my neck and shoulders and he would just stay there. Not even move except to turn his head and look around. He was very comfortable with being handled and very calm. He was like this at 1 foot long as well as when he reached over 8 feet when i had re-home him. 
> 
> BP's are such naturally shy and nocturnal snakes, they rarely exibit this calm behaviour if they are out of their enclosure.


Actually 2/3 of my snakes do what your burm did. draped around my neck without a move, and really its hard to say what enjoys what, because we have no idea. People say lions are wild and vicious, but they play. so how can we say ball pythons are different? i mean, i understand the lack of certain things, but we just dont know enough about our world yet ^_^

----------


## BuddhaLuv

I handled Tanveer about 15 minutes every other day UNTIL he decided to fast for 4 1/2 months. Then I seriously did the least amount of handling possible because I didn't want to stress him out in any way.

My question is, knowing he definately was a cruiser prior to his fast and seemed to never really settle in my hands/lap etc.. do you think I should continue to keep his handling at a minimum? Or will that make him aggressive in anyway, the less handling I do?

Any opinions on this?

He is definately a laid back BP now and lets me do whatever I need to in his terrarium etc.. He doesn't mind me picking him up to move him etc.. He has only ever hissed and stuck the very first week that we had him and that was back April.

----------


## hermeticcharm

I handle mine a few days a week.  Some times he will want to explore and I let him (supervised of course) and other times I will plop him down on my lap between my belly and my laptop and he will just chill there watching me browse through this forum.

----------


## vinsanity

i handle mine daily
he has never struck and never even hissed andnever rejected any kind of food whether its live or frozen

the only time i dont handle him is after he eats, i wait till the bulge is gone then i start handling him again haha

----------


## lepidunce

I can't REALLY say, considering I'll be getting 'im next week  :Very Happy: , but from the month I've almost lived at the breeders, this little guy does not mind being handled at all. I don't exacty think he enjoys it, but he's very chill about it all. Just lays around my neck, looking around until he's gotta go back into the tub (one to two hours) then he tries to slide right back out, onto me. Idk if he really enjoys it, or i'm just a good heater. Either way, I think as long as they don't stress, as much as you enjoy.

----------


## RyanF

I perosonaly handle my corn at least a couple times a week if not daily. There are those times when you should not though, for instance when there shedding or right after they have eatin.

----------


## rayann

though my guy has a huge enclosure, when he is handled more and gets to come out and play on my back or the couch i notice that he seems less interested in possible ways of escape from the tank. when he is not handled as much he goes up and down over the edge where the doors meet and back and front in front of the door... so i guess ya some evidence that he likes being out

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Handle them when needed. Handling them is a privilege to us and not to be mistaken as they like it. They learn to TOLERATE us holding them and thats how i base my handling.

----------


## iPanda

my boyfriend likes to argue about whether they have 'feelings' or not. Snakes may not have the capacity to love, as they do not have the section of the brain to...i like to think they can at least like somethings...after all, aren't bp's picky eaters? they LIKE certain foods over others. meh. idk. rambling now.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> though my guy has a huge enclosure, when he is handled more and gets to come out and play on my back or the couch i notice that he seems less interested in possible ways of escape from the tank. when he is not handled as much he goes up and down over the edge where the doors meet and back and front in front of the door... so i guess ya some evidence that he likes being out


i see this in my biggest carpet, the jag and the pastel ghost ball python. don't take them out for a while and they do it constantly til they get some out of the cage time. I never saw it as they like being handled, more as they like being out of the cage. my lesser used to do it also, but once he got laid he really doesn't do alot of the things he used to lol

----------


## DNLball09

i try to handle mine at least once a day for about an hour, but here latly not so much cause of the weather and my house staying around 72.

----------


## t6venom

every day as long as they will tolerate it one never wants to be put  down the other  20 to 30 mins

----------


## Flatheadhunter33

Except for during digestion time, my kids and I have been handling ours daily. When we put them back in their cages, they seem to not want to go back in as they will wrap themsleves around our hands as if they are trying to hold on to us.

----------


## crissabell

I handle mine on a daily basis, except when he has fed, or he's going into a shed cycle. I'll let him explore, with supervision, or he's just my computer and tv buddy, curled up in my lap :Smile:

----------


## Seru1

I handle mine once a week, sometimes once every 2. I don't think snakes like being handled and sometimes it's not there choice. But I try not to stress them out.

----------


## hunter94

I handle Leon 1-2 times a day.

----------


## tyxisxrad

Mine are out everyday for an hour sometimes. And sense it's summer, on hot days they go for walks sometimes with me.

----------


## MissDizzyBee

I take mine out five days a week, for 45 mins to an hour each day. I don't mess with them for two days after feeding.

----------


## sgath92

Every day. She usually wraps my neck, puts her head in my hair behind my ear and sits there like that for as long as I'll allow her. Being out doesn't seem to bother her.

----------


## Johan

I usually take my ball out daily. Usually only around 15 minutes at a time. Ill slowly work to longer, but I have only had her just over a month

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

I'm definitely guilty of spoiling my pets, but I like to think I'm fairly practically minded when it comes to assigning emotions to their behavior.

I believe that my cats and my rats feel things like happiness, loneliness, and affection. I do not believe that my snakes are capable of emotion.

I baby talk to my snakes a lot, and I love them to bits, but I've never felt that they are emotionally attached to me, or that they particularly care whether I handle them or leave them be. That's why it's usually pretty easy for me to trade them away for different snakes.

Usually I handle them if I am cleaning cages, or spot cleaning, changing water, or if I am monitoring a particular animal's health. I used to have a particular ball python that I would hold while I watched a movie. He would appear to fall asleep, loosely coiled up in my lap or in my hoodie. Unfortunately I don't currently have any snakes that tolerate being out for such long stretches.

----------


## Mike.P

I'll chime in too...  I handle my snakes daily, except during shed, or after they've been fed.  My lesser doesn't mind.  When I stick my hand in his tank, he comes out of his hide, and crawls up my arm on his own.  Then he finds a warm spot on my neck, and hangs out there.  I certainly don't think he's stressed.  Never showed any indication.  Never has any problems.  Eats like a horse.  The longest I've had to dangle prey in front of him was about five seconds.

My new butter bee came from a breeder, where I doubt she was handled much at all.  My first attempts to handle her were rewarded with two bites.  lol.  So I gave her space, and time to cool off.  Now that I've had her for a bit, she's still nervous when I pick her up, but she is gradually starting to calm down.  I'm taking it slowly, and with time, I'm sure she will be just fine with it.  She too eats without any issues, and hangs out in her hide, not crawling around freaking out.

To me, my snakes are beloved pets, the same as my cat or my African Grey.  I'm not saying this to cause offense to anyone, as I'm sure everyone feels the same way...  But I wouldn't own these animals to keep them in their rack or tank 24/7, just for the sake of having them, or breeding them.  Though these are my first snakes in a while, I've owned plenty before, all of whom led healthy, happy lives, and only had to give them up because of circumstances in my life at the time.  They were all handled on a regular basis, and never had any issues, save for an occasional feeding hiccup.  Just my .02.   :Very Happy:

----------


## mattchibi

I handle every day that I can, considering I only have one ball python thats not a whole lot of handling a week.  I feed on Sundays and I like to not handle on feeding day as it may stress her out.  I also never handle Monday or Tuesdays, I tend to wait until Wednesday to handle her.  So Wednesdays to Saturdays tend to be my favorite days of the week.

My room is not that cold and I set up a sheet on top of my bed for her to explore.  I have some extra half-logs and branches (all disinfected) that I sometimes take out and put on the bed and she "loves" playing with them.  She's in a 20 gal right now, so she doesnt get the opportunity to roam around on natural environments (wood), because all I can fit is two hides and a water dish.  I try to only handle for 15 minutes at a time, but sometimes I get carried away and its probably around half an hour at the most.

I havent seen her ball up since the first week I've gotten her, and especially not when i handle her, and I agree with everyone else who posted.  As long as your ball is eating regularly, you can gauge how much handling is OK.

----------


## AK907

I guess we will be the oddballs here. We don't really handle our snakes except every once in a great while. The extent of their regular handling is usually just a move from one tub to another while cleaning. They aren't social animals and they seem to be happiest when left alone.

----------


## crazy ball

i handle mine about 3-4 times a day never had a problem feeding and they dont show any signs of stress ball pythons are an addiction soon as you see a new morph u gota get it....same as handling for me soon as there nose is at the tub in the rack i gota get them out for a few mins lol

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> I guess we will be the oddballs here. We don't really handle our snakes except every once in a great while. The extent of their regular handling is usually just a move from one tub to another while cleaning. They aren't social animals and they seem to be happiest when left alone.


x2 my reptile "pets" get handled only for maintence.  be it cleaning medical or what have you.

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

I voted "more than a weeks time" 

Sometimes I handle a bit on cleaning day but the most handling they get is usually when a friend or family member wants to see a snake.

----------


## RestlessRobie

I handle all 3 in my current collection daily except feed day and a day or 2 after and while in shed. Most the time they just hang around my neck and watch TV with us  :Razz:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I didn't know exactly how to answer.  I check on each of them nearly everyday for spot checks and what not.  I usually end up picking them up to see what going on but since I have over 10 BPs I usually only take them out for short periods of time, to not stress them out.

----------


## okcbrad55

I handle Jack about 3 hours a day. Never refused a meal and he loves to be out of his cage. If I take his lid off, he comes out to say hello.

I handle after feeding and anytime during shed. Never had any issues.

Just fed him a 130 gram rat and he is helping me type this LOL

----------

h&tmaster (11-25-2011)

----------


## YOSEF

Besides the 2 days after she eats  and when she is in a shed ,I handle my Borneo whenever the mood strikes me. I also think that it is a good idea to open her enclosure and just touch her so she stays used to me even if I don't pick her up. I pet my Borneo python like I pet my cat ....she is very laid back.  She eats like a pig and has never tried to bite me...never hisses .....just a really cool python. Best birthday present I have ever gotten.

----------


## YOSEF

> Well if your snakes don't enjoy being handled then your doing something wrong. I don't know bout you but my snakes are actually quite cuddly with me.  I get them out and play with them everyday (mood/eating/shedding permitting) but even in shed my babies have no issues with being fussed over or carried around. I take my snakes to the mall, out on walks, when I go fishing, hiking.. well basically whenever its warm outside they go with me. I have a very close bond with my snakes. I can tell when they are anxious or nervous and I know when its too much for them to handle. they say snakes lack the ability to love and I say that humans lack the ability to relate. Trust is love ya know. And love is trust.


....LOVE what you said about trust being love !  ....super cool.

----------


## pigfat

I try to handle mine every day, but he alwasy seems to slither away from me...

----------


## Rogue628

I handle mine almost daily. I don't handle for a couple of days after feeding unless necessary (better to be safe than sorry) and I won't handle them if they seem to be in a bad mood or just don't want the attention, which is pretty rare with mine lol 

On a side note...when I woke up this morning for work and did my usual routine of checking temps/humidity, seeing if cages needed a quick cleaning, etc...they ALL wanted out and wanted attention! Made me 15 minutes late for work!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

h&tmaster (11-25-2011)

----------


## Twist

My retic doesn't mind being held but she's way to active to hold for long periods of time. It's also a pain to try and get her back in her tank because when ever I put my arm in there to try and coax her off it, she goes back up my arm. It's a 3 minute effort to get her out, and a 10 minute effort to get her back in. Other than that I hold her daily.

----------


## xFenrir

I handle my BCI pretty much every day, sometimes multiple times. Dunno if she LIKES it, per se, but she definitely doesn't mind getting to explore and be a pain in the butt.  :ROFL:  She likes to climb, but sometimes she forgets to hold on.

My Ball I only handle once every few days, mostly because she's been a fussy eater recently and I'm seeing if less handling makes her appetite better.

----------


## MisterDespair

I hold my Jules every day (except the 48 hrs after feeding) for about 30mins to an 1 hour. He is an incredibly active snake that would rather explore than be held, but he doesn't seem to be the least stressed by the constant handling.

I'm hoping one day that he'll become lazy and sit on my neck during computing and homework rather than always trying to slither away.

----------


## snakesRkewl

I find it pretty sad that people wouldn't hold their snakes, why even have them?

Sometimes I feel guilty not holding them as much as I used to when I wasn't breeding.
Most of mine absolutely love to be held anytime I can take the time out to do so.

----------

